# How do they dress for soccer on a colder day?



## Neera (Jul 15, 2007)

This is our first year and don't know how to keep dd warm as she must wear the team shirt. We're just not used to going out in this weather without a jacket. A long sleeve shirt underneath might not be enough on more colder day. Dd is prone to getting cold hands and feet and is asthmatic.

Thanks.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Long sleeve shirt under and you can wear a hoodie under too. Gloves are fine, they aren't using their hands. Leggings or some time of long johns. My kids wear ankle socks under shin guards and then soccer socks over. Also hats that are tight fitting, hoods don't stay up. If it is too cold I assume they cancel the game?


----------



## Neera (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks, pbjmama. We don't have sweat shirts but we'll probably use a hooded jacket over a long shirt and under the soccer shirt.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

It could be a blizzard here and the game goes on! We do similar to what pbjmama suggested. Long sleeved shirt and then a sweatshirt, jersey on, gloves and a hat. I will put leggings under her soccer socks and shin guards and she stays warm enough.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

A technical moisture-wicking long-sleeved base layer, like this one from LL Bean, works really well under the jersey. It keeps the kid warmer than a cotton shirt. Cotton tends to hold moisture and it will start to feel chilly, especially when they aren't running on the field. Merino wool works well too.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

My daughter gets too hot with anything other than her jersey, spandex and skirt. For FH, she wears one glove, ankle socks, FH socks over her shin guards. That's it on the field.


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

A toque & thin gloves.

A polyester longsleeve sport shirt (lie the one posted above).

Long johns.

A fleece jacket to put on after.

~that's what I would like my son to wear, he usually goes with shorts and t-shirt.


----------



## Neera (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunRise*
> 
> A toque & thin gloves.
> 
> ...


Fleece jacket over the soccer shirt?


----------



## Neera (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtiger*
> 
> My daughter gets too hot with anything other than her jersey, spandex and skirt. For FH, she wears one glove, ankle socks, FH socks over her shin guards. That's it on the field.


What's spandex? I know it's a fabric but don't know what garment it is.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Probably tights/leggings. We live in CO and outdoor sports are pretty much only cancelled for lightening. Hat, gloves, long sleeved shirt and sweatshirt under jersey, shorts and tights (my son willingly wore them on cold days). Depending on age some organizations have no issue with sweatpants over the whole thing as long as shin guards are on correctly underneath.


----------



## wildmonkeys (Oct 4, 2004)

Try Under Armour ColdGear


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

What sort of weather are you talking about? When I played winter sports I'd just wear two layers on top plus the long woolen socks with a jumper or jacket on before the game. You usually get pretty hot running around. I played in rain and mud and frost but never snow.


----------



## Neera (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Learning_Mum*
> 
> What sort of weather are you talking about? When I played winter sports I'd just wear two layers on top plus the long woolen socks with a jumper or jacket on before the game. You usually get pretty hot running around. I played in rain and mud and frost but never snow.


I think it is going to go down to freezing temps. eventually. Recently when it was in the 50s she had on a long sleeve cotton shirt and a short sleeve on top for practice. A cotton capri with the thin soccer shorts over and the soccer socks but felt a little cold.

It's not possible to wear any layers on top. The layers have to be underneath the v. thin soccer shirt. The shirt is huge as it is.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildmonkeys*
> 
> Try Under Armour ColdGear


This. My DS is older and plays competitive soccer so he has pretty strict uniform requirements. In cold weather he will play in under armour under his jersey, gloves and if very cold a hat. He also has under armour leggings which will come out only in super cold weather because he doesn't like wearing them. A girl shouldn't have the issue hopefully. Oh, he also has a fleece cowl that he wears to keep his neck warm. The good thing is kids are running around while playing. A nice warm fleece jacket, that is easy to get on and off, is a good idea for when she is subbed out and sitting on the bench.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neera*
> 
> What's spandex? I know it's a fabric but don't know what garment it is.


Kind of like baseball sliders, but shorter. Hers come to just above mid-thigh. She has UnderArmour ColdGear, but gets waaaaaay too hot if she wears it while playing. However, I have seen girls with the full leggings and long sleeved ColdGear, as well. So much depends both on the child and the level of activity on the field. My daughter is in college and has played at a competitive level for quite a few years - which is a very different place than I suspect you are in with your child, Neera.

A lot will depend on how much time s/he spends on the field vs on the sidelines, how active s/he is on the field, etc. *Personally*? I would not spend the money for ColdGear for a young child. It isn't inexpensive and will be outgrown quickly. I would go for regular leggings or thermals, or a plain old pair of sweatpants over shorts - the sweats can come off if the child gets overheated.. A sweatshirt or fleece. Whatever mittens or gloves you have, and a plain old pull-on hat. And don't freak if s/he wants to take off whatever after running around for a bit.


----------



## Neera (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree*
> 
> A technical moisture-wicking long-sleeved base layer, like this one from LL Bean, works really well under the jersey. It keeps the kid warmer than a cotton shirt. Cotton tends to hold moisture and it will start to feel chilly, especially when they aren't running on the field. Merino wool works well too.


She has this shirt but it is for swimming. I guess if it's the same fabric she could wear it as an underwear.


----------

